# Smart plugs



## MrGrumpy (16 Jul 2022)

So…… my energy plan is coming to an end and I’ve had the shock of my life of what they want for a fixed rate which they can ram !! So looking at something I can switch of at night or timer type thing for bedrooms. Kids bedrooms in particular. Habit of things running away and kids either sleeping or out. Serious stuff now think £270 and then double it and still not close to what they offered as a fixed rate for even 2 yrs.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Jul 2022)

I guess you'll need an extension cable to plug all their kit into and then fit the smart plug into that. I just buy mine off amazon and they are compatible with alexa - so you can set a timer so the plug is off whenever or ask alexa to turn that bedroom off. I think most of mine are Tuya.

But the kids will probably unplug that anyway if it's affecting their lives !


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I guess you'll need an extension cable to plug all their kit into and then fit the smart plug into that. I just buy mine off amazon and they are compatible with alexa - so you can set a timer so the plug is off whenever or ask alexa to turn that bedroom off. I think most of mine are Tuya.
> 
> But the kids will probably unplug that anyway if it's affecting their lives !



Yes no doubt , however they will do it once but not again !!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Jul 2022)

Tplink kasa, smart 3 or 4 way extension lead. Pair to the smartlife or tuya apps and you can control each socket separate, schedule on/off etc


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2022)

But smart plugs still use up energy, so whats the point??? As they are in standby mode awaiting to be woken up fully


----------



## presta (16 Jul 2022)

Where's your electricity going, and what are you planning to switch off? It's worth checking before you spend a lot to switch off stuff that's not going to save much.
Mine, as an example:


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> But smart plugs still use up energy, so whats the point??? As they are in standby mode awaiting to be woken up fully



Yes that’s a thought going through me head as well.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Jul 2022)

presta said:


> Where's your electricity going, and what are you planning to switch off? It's worth checking before you spend a lot to switch off stuff that's not going to save much.
> Mine, as an example:
> View attachment 653037



Yep I should do that first . How have you worked that list out ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yes that’s a thought going through me head as well.


How much is the plug using compared to the appliance(s) that are plugged into it though.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much is the plug using compared to the appliance(s) that are plugged into it though.


I’m guessing very much less than what’s plugged n like PS5,Xbox X large TVs ? The list goes on. I except a certain level of standby watts . However it would be handy to be able to kill stuff when not at home ( at work) and I know the house is empty .

However it could be a complete waste of money !


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I’m guessing very much less than what’s plugged n like PS5,Xbox X large TVs ? The list goes on. I except a certain level of standby watts . However it would be handy to be able to kill stuff when not at home ( at work) and I know the house is empty .
> 
> However it could be a complete waste of money !


Try something like this, to find out what it costs to run something.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/energenie-ener007-energy-saving-power-meter-socket/3477h


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much is the plug using compared to the appliance(s) that are plugged into it though.



They will both be using minimal power as they will both be on standby……but they will still use power.

a smart plug doesnt switch off unless you physical switch it off, the same as a tv…..the onlh way to stop drawing power is to physically switch it off, otherwise you may aswell put the tv into standby mode, the same as what a smart plug would be doing.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> They will both be using minimal power as they will both be on standby……but they will still use power.
> 
> a smart plug doesnt switch off unless you physical switch it off, the same as a tv…..the onlh way to stop drawing power is to physically switch it off, otherwise you may aswell put the tv into standby mode, the same as what a smart plug would be doing.


I mean I could just kill everything from the main switch board , however that’s just not practical ! Will grab an energy monitor and see what devices or group of devices are using , whilst in use and standby. 

Make some judgments on that . I’ve got an idea where my first port of call is and that’s too try and sort out the internet devices, got a whole load of tech stuff that doesn’t need to be on over night !

Also quick google and those smart plugs use about 0.3-0.6 watts. That seems to be negligible?!


----------



## si_c (18 Jul 2022)

Modern devices have very low standby power consumption. My Sony TV uses 0.5W in standby, which appears fairly typical.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jul 2022)

You would think and hope that’s the case. Eldest has a bad tech habit  . Be interesting to see what all his automated hubs are drawing !


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2022)

si_c said:


> Modern devices have very low standby power consumption. My Sony TV uses 0.5W in standby, which appears fairly typical.



but what about modems/routers, telephone, fridge freezer, additional freezer...other room tvs etc etc, put them all on standby and they will use a fair bit

microwave with clock, oven with clock, kettle with led light when in standby...alexa on standby just waiting for you to speak and wake her up, the all use power


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> but what about modems/routers, telephone, fridge freezer, additional freezer...other room tvs etc etc, put them all on standby and they will use a fair bit
> 
> microwave with clock, oven with clock, kettle with led light when in standby...alexa on standby just waiting for you to speak and wake her up, the all use power



Indeed which is where smart plugs may come into it their own.


----------



## si_c (18 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> but what about modems/routers, telephone, fridge freezer, additional freezer...other room tvs etc etc, put them all on standby and they will use a fair bit
> 
> microwave with clock, oven with clock, kettle with led light when in standby...alexa on standby just waiting for you to speak and wake her up, the all use power



Modems/Routers will inevitably pull a little bit of power but most are in the sub 15W range, so not negligible by any means, but probably about 10p per day per device, you also can't put them in standby easily or turn them off without losing the service they provide. The issue is more about high draw items which are on continuously, I was in the bad habit of leaving my computer on most of the time, which pulls about 90W at idle, so was costing me around £1 per day, I now have it set to go into standby after I've been away for 15mins, dropping power consumption down to around 5W (three monitors, high power PC, plus a lot of peripherals).

Unless the TVs are older (say older than 10 years or so) then standby should make power draw so low that it's not an issue (see Regulatory Standby, which the EU introduced in 2008 meaning that consumer electronics in standby mode must draw very small amounts of power).

Smart plugs are great, but I'm not convinced of their ability to give energy savings, TP link plugs are decent in that they allow you to actually monitor consumption, so a couple of those might be useful.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2022)

si_c said:


> Modems/Routers will inevitably pull a little bit of power but most are in the sub 15W range, so not negligible by any means, but probably about 10p per day per device, you also can't put them in standby easily or turn them off without losing the service they provide. The issue is more about high draw items which are on continuously, I was in the bad habit of leaving my computer on most of the time, which pulls about 90W at idle, so was costing me around £1 per day, I now have it set to go into standby after I've been away for 15mins, dropping power consumption down to around 5W (three monitors, high power PC, plus a lot of peripherals).
> 
> Unless the TVs are older (say older than 10 years or so) then standby should make power draw so low that it's not an issue (see Regulatory Standby, which the EU introduced in 2008 meaning that consumer electronics in standby mode must draw very small amounts of power).
> 
> Smart plugs are great, but I'm not convinced of their ability to give energy savings, TP link plugs are decent in that they allow you to actually monitor consumption, so a couple of those might be useful.



we aint talking just tvs though...microwaves and ovens with clocks, anything with an led light when on standby, they all draw power overnight when you could just unplug them and use nothing


----------

